# Mud Bog Dallas Jan 24th 8am to 5pm



## olewhiskey (Jan 1, 2009)

1912 School Rd Dallas off Hwy 61.
$10 adult and children
$5 with Military ID
Kids under 10 free.


----------



## Mel (Jan 5, 2009)

How big a place is it?  I heard ya'll just have a couple long runs, not like a big play area.

Also do you allow 4 wheelers?


----------



## 2789britt (Jan 5, 2009)

i went there for new years it is fun and they do allow four wheelers


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 6, 2009)

Real close to my househow close?I'll have to talk with my neighbor see if he wants to bring out the rhino

Driving directions to 1912 School Rd, Dallas, GA 30132
1.5 mi – about 3 mins


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 6, 2009)

wesley ships plae there in dallas is way bigger was there christmas eve and new years aot of people and trucks but they dont allow 4 wheelers u can goto you tube and pull up mud bogging dallas ga and see viedos from both places the red dirt rodeo doesnt look very good to me from videos not for 10 a person


----------



## Mel (Jan 6, 2009)

bhearn92574 said:


> wesley ships plae there in dallas is way bigger was there christmas eve and new years aot of people and trucks but they dont allow 4 wheelers u can goto you tube and pull up mud bogging dallas ga and see viedos from both places the red dirt rodeo doesnt look very good to me from videos not for 10 a person


That's what I was thinkin.  We went out to Wesleys for New Years, too.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 6, 2009)

im not trying to knock anyone just what i heard and seen it is nice to be able ride 4 wheelers which u cant at wesleys there is a buddy of ours thats buying some land not gonna let it out but he is gonna put all of these to shame he is a perfectionist i cant wait till he gets it going


----------



## olewhiskey (Jan 6, 2009)

*Mud Bogg*

Ya'll can knock it all yah want but a bunch of people went and told me they liked it.I can't wait to see tha PERFECT mud bog.


----------



## MattD (Jan 8, 2009)

Wesley Ship's is fine *IF* you can get in. My brother-in-law tried to New Year's and couldn't. If I wanna sit in a crowd like that I can go get on 285 at rush hour. Who needs that? Red Mudd Rodeo was laid back and fun and was worth every penny I paid.


----------



## Mel (Jan 8, 2009)

MattD said:


> Wesley Ship's is fine *IF* you can get in. My brother-in-law tried to New Year's and couldn't. If I wanna sit in a crowd like that I can go get on 285 at rush hour. Who needs that? Red Mudd Rodeo was laid back and fun and was worth every penny I paid.


My dad went to Wesley's a few times before the whole Christmas Eve/New Years thing and said it wasn't that crowded during those "normal" times.  Its just those big rides have been going on for years and everybody and their brother goes.  I agree, it was entirely too crowded.

Olewhiskey - wasn't knockin' your place at all.  Was just sayin I heard it was like a single, long run mud pit, where at Wesley's its like a dry lake bed with a lot of different areas to try out - some deeper than others.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 13, 2009)

I talked to OLEWHISKEY  he's going to let me come out and setup . I have Dixie Outfitters t-shirts


----------



## corbinader (Jan 13, 2009)

Me and and a big group of Coweta Co. boys plan on being there. I just wanted to make sure that it was still on for the 24 so we don't get dissappointed. Can anyone confirm? Oh and is it hard to find? we'll be comin from fayetteville old 85hwy I know its about 2hrs for us just wanted somr details. Thanks Clay


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 13, 2009)

I am going to map quest it. I was told it's out 61 hwy. north of Dallas. Talked to OLEWHISKEY  today it's on.


----------



## corbinader (Jan 13, 2009)

10-4 thanks


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 21, 2009)

some people get defensive fast my good friend is planning on going he has a white shortwheel base on 60's with a cummings diesel u will know if u see bad azz truck for sure i have rode in it sweet ride


----------



## olewhiskey (Jan 22, 2009)

Hims iz Buster Smiths son brangin hiz truck that you iz a talkin bouts, iz bringin it, why  ain't you a comin too?


----------



## bigtall (Jan 22, 2009)

Heck Barry, it ain't my scene, but i may show up just to see! Where do ya'll hide the beer at though?


----------



## Mel (Jan 22, 2009)

Whistling Dixie said:


> I am going to map quest it. I was told it's out 61 hwy. north of Dallas. Talked to OLEWHISKEY  today it's on.


Don't use Mapquest.  It'll get you lost quicker than anything.

Use Google maps.  www.maps.google.com  I always just use the online map and never their "directions."


----------



## olewhiskey (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Buck (Jan 22, 2009)

This place doesn't sound as if it's very far from Royal Oaks golf course...  Is that about right?


----------



## olewhiskey (Jan 22, 2009)

*Location*



buck#4 said:


> This place doesn't sound as if it's very far from Royal Oaks golf course...  Is that about right?


Head away from tha airport pass Royal Oaks and turn left onto School rd, 6 miles+, go 1.8miles and we r on tha left.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 22, 2009)

My son and his friend go to every ride they have there. Good times for all. Get Nasty!!!!!!


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks  MEL,   I looked at  the map, last thing a man does is read the directions .


----------



## Black Crowes (Jan 23, 2009)

My cousin is involved with some boys in Dallas who are all into this sort of stuff.


----------



## Mel (Jan 23, 2009)

Whistling Dixie said:


> Thanks  MEL,   I looked at  the map, last thing a man does is read the directions .


Sure thing.  I always try to discourage using Mapquest, then I tell 'em to use Mapquest for directions from home to work or something and see how screwed up they are.  My dummy sister used Mapquest to give directions to folks for my brother's wedding and several people were late from being lost.  

I use Google maps to find out where the spot is and find my own directions, but I love maps and love plotting where I'm going and how I'm gonna get there.  Screw that GPS business, haha.


----------



## Trooper (Jan 26, 2009)

Went to the Bog on Sat. There was a lot of people and some killer trucks.Chevy convention for sure.If anyone has video of the red yota that conquered the big hole late in the day ,let me know.Thanks


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 27, 2009)

Lot's of trucks out there !!! , some big one's too. We met alot of people out there, sure was wet and muddy.


----------

